# NUH - Nuheara Limited



## Joe Blow (26 March 2010)

Wild Acre Metals Limited (WAC) is an Australian based gold exploration company with 3 projects focussed in areas of historical mining with a lack of modern exploration and where previous exploration has shown results of high quality but remain where exploration remains incomplete.

*Quinns Project:*
The project is situated in the North-Eastern Goldfields of Western Australia approximately 110km to the west of Leonora. The tenement package covers a north south distance of approximately 35 km. A number of historic drill intersections require follow up drill testing.

*Mt Ida South Project:*
The project is located in the North Eastern Goldfields region of Western Australia, 200km N-NW of Kalgoorlie. The Mt Ida South Project covers an area consists of 5 pending tenement applications covering a total area of 31km².

*Yerilla Project:*
The project is located in the Eastern Goldfields of Western Australia approximately 150km to the N-NE of Kalgoorlie. Major prospects that require further exploration and drilling include Yerilla King, Viola and Yerilla Central.

*Sector:* Materials
*Shares on Issue:* 16,160,001 
*Current Market Capitalisation:* $3,555,200
*Website:* http://www.wildacre.com.au


----------



## AussiePaul72 (4 November 2010)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

WAC is a gold explorer with the projects mentioned in the above post by Joe. Below is the recent highlights from the last quarterly. 

HIGHLIGHTS
• Successful completion of RC drilling program at Boudie Rat, Forrest
Belle, Quinn Hills and Matisse Prospects.
Boudie Rat drilling confirms the updip potential of the newly discovered
zone of gold mineralization.
Best Intercepts include:
 9 metres @ 9.67 g/t gold from 71 metres
 3 metres @ 12.30 g/t gold from 64 metres
_____________________________
Forrest Belle drilling demonstrates continuity south of the existing pit
 2 metres @ 13.24 g/t gold from 73 metres
 1 metre @ 22.17 g/t gold from 73 metres
 1 metre @12.36 g/t gold from 55 metres
_____________________________
Drilling at Quinn Hills confirms mineralisation over a strike of 250 metres
 5 metres @ 9.46 g/t gold from 40 metres
 2 metres @ 20.46 g/t gold from 33 metres
 3 metres @ 4.80 g/t gold from 48 metres
_____________________________
At Matisse Prospect, limited RC drilling was completed and returned;
 1 metre @ 2.05 g/t Au from 36 metres
________________________________

WAC is flying under the radar in my opinion and has a lot of potential upside. It is a tightly held stock with only 19.6M shares quoted. At present WAC has a market cap of under $4M (@ 19c) with approx $1.45M in cash at the end of the last quarter.


----------



## springhill (17 June 2012)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

WAC has been on my numero uno watchlist for a long time. I know I love my low liquidity stocks, but this is ridiculous! This is possibly the most thinly traded stock on the markets.

Recent developments over the last few months include a drilling program commencing at Mt Ida, targeting Au.

They have also acquired 3 ready to drill projects in Peru, for the measly sum of $200k plus 1.5m shares.

Sambalay Copper‐Gold Project hosts surface rock chip samples grading up to 15.1g/t gold, 2,780g/t silver and 10.55% copper directly above an identified resistivity anomaly. Project surrounded by Anglo‐American, Teck and BHP Billiton exploration concessions.

Chaparra and Yauca IOCG Projects contain intense magnetic anomalies within the Peruvian‐Chilean coastal IOCG belt that hosts the “World Class” Marcona (1.4BT @ 55.4% Fe) and Pampa De Pongo (863MT @ 41.3% Fe) and Mina Justa (400MT @ 0.76% Cu) mines.

Planning underway for drill programs in 2012‐13

They also have a suite of Australian projects worth having a look at.

39m FPO shares on issue, with $1m in the bank.

A cap raising to fund further exploration could increase liquidity, will continue to watch closely.


----------



## springhill (18 June 2012)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

WAC will commence their prospective Peruvian exploration program, beginning next month.

* Surface sampling to commence at Sambalay (Cu‐Au), Yauca (IOCG) and Chaparra
(IOCG) Projects in July 2012 prior to planned drilling.
* Sambalay epithermal gold and porphyry copper Project and the Yauca IOCG Project
to be drilled during December quarter 2012.
* Chaparra IOCG Project to be drilled in early 2013.
* Community liaison and logistics has commenced at all projects.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120618/pdf/426wj56t1900kz.pdf


----------



## springhill (24 July 2012)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

WAC's quarterly out today. Key points include,

• Acquisition of highly prospective IOCG and Epithermal Gold‐Silver projects in Southern Peru.

• Work programs announced at Peruvian gold, silver, copper and IOCG projects, leading to proposed drilling in the December 2012 quarter.

• RC drilling completed at Western Australian gold projects at Quinns and Yerilla. Best results from initial composite sampling include 8 metres @ 4.04 g/t gold (Quinns) and 4 metres @ 1.90 g/t gold (Yerilla)

• Deep drilling also completed beneath Boudie Rat open pit (Quinns) has intersected 6m @ 2.55 g/t gold, 80 metres down dip of 8 metres @ 7.36 g/t gold

• Establishment of Peru office with key “in country” management and administrative staff appointments completed.


WAC are now running with Sambalay as their number one project, sampling and drill planning will occur in Sept, actual drilling in December. This is the key timeframe I will be watching WAC. Sambalay has some extremely good potential and the project concessions have been subsequently surrounded by major companies including Anglo‐American, Teck and BHP Billiton.


----------



## springhill (8 August 2012)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

*RC Drilling results from Quinns Mining Centre and Yerilla Project*

Significant RC drill results (1 metre) at the Quinns Mining Centre include
● 7 metres @ 4.9 g/t gold from 76 metres (including 1 metre @ 19.97 g/t gold) ‐ (WARC037)
● 1 metre @ 2.47 g/t gold from 91 metres ‐ (WARC035)
● 1 metre @ 2.23 g/t gold from 112 metres ‐ (WARC039)

Significant RC drill results (1 metre) at the Yerilla Mining Centre include
From the Yerilla King Prospect
● 1 metre @ 2.83 g/t gold from 52 metres ‐ (WAYRC001)
● 1 metre @ 1.25 g/t gold from 40 metres ‐ (WAYRC002)
● 1 metre @ 1.75 g/t gold from 62 metres ‐ (WAYRC002)

From the Queen of the Earth Prospect
● 1 metre @ 1.59 g/t gold from 20 metres ‐ (WAYRC003)
● 1 metre @ 9.34 g/t gold from 23 metres ‐ (WAYRC003)
● 1 metre @ 1.03 g/t gold from 87 metres ‐ (WAYRC003)


----------



## springhill (12 September 2012)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

*FIRST PASS FIELD WORK COMPLETED AT PERU IOCG TARGETS*

● Site visits and reconnaissance sampling has been completed at the Yauca and Chaparra Iron Oxide Copper Gold (IOCG) Projects in Southern Peru

At Yauca
• Grades of 5.4% copper and 0.83g/t gold recovered from float sample
• Targets identified for drilling in coming months
• Magnetite rich sands identified proximal to anomalies within project area

At Chaparra
• Gravity survey set to commence over priority anomaly
• Drill access defined with drilling planned for December 12 Quarter.


----------



## springhill (14 September 2012)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

*FIELD WORK YIELDS POSITIVE RESULTS AT SAMBALAY, PERU*

● A site visit and reconnaissance sampling has been completed at Sambalay (Au‐Ag‐Cu) Project in Southern Peru

● Reconnaissance rock chip sampling at Mina Tapial Prospect returned high copper and silver assays of:
 7.07% Cu, 126 g/t Ag and 0.18 g/t Au
 2.36% Cu, 20.1 g/t Ag and 0.03 g/t Au
 1.8% Cu, 41 g/t Ag and 0.03 g/t Au

● Reconnaissance rock chip sampling at Agua del Milagro Prospect returned high silver assays with elevated base metals including:
 3,260 g/t Ag and 0.12 g/t Au and 0.48% Pb and 1,820 ppm Zn
 1,660 g/t Ag and 0.05 g/t Au and 2.78% Pb and 528 ppm Zn


----------



## springhill (15 September 2012)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

*PERU WORK PROGRAM UPDATE*

● Recent site visits and reconnaissance sampling at Peruvian Projects has resulted in a revised timetable for coming 6 months work programs
● Drilling at the Chaparra IOCG Project is now scheduled for the December Qtr 2012
● Yauca IOCG Project is scheduled for drilling in the March Qtr 2013
● Sambalay Epithermal Gold/Porphyry Copper Project is scheduled for drilling in the December Qtr 2012
● On ground exploration including new geophysical surveys are due to be commenced during September on all projects to refine and generate new drilling targets


----------



## springhill (15 January 2013)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

WAC have been a low cap floater on one of my watchlists that doesn't seem to do alot in terms of share price movement, volume traded or ASX announcements.

This has potential to change in the first and second quarters of 2013.
Latest announcements.

13th Dec 2012
*GOVERNMENT FUNDING RECEIVED TO TEST WA GOLD TARGET*
• Planned drilling at Mt Ida South P
• Drilling to test 550 metre ‘gap in drilling’
• Previous intersections include 10 metres @ 7.99 g/t gold and 20 metres @ 1.79 g/t gold from single drill hole which ended in 2 metres @ 1.1g/t gold at 64m

24th Dec 2012
*DRILLING CONTRACT SIGNED FOR CHAPARRA PROJECT*
Wild Acre advise of the signing of a drilling contract with AK Drilling International S.A. for drilling at the Chaparra Project IOCG Project, Southern Peru. AK Drilling is one of Peru’s largest drilling companies specialising in Reverse Circulation (RC) and Diamond drilling throughout Latin America.
Wild Acre plans to test a number of targets with deep reverse circulation (RC) drilling, totalling approximately 1,200 metres. It is anticipated that this drilling will commence in late January / early February 2013 once the Peruvian statutory drill permits are received. Geophysical surveys completed at Chaparra including ground magnetics and gravity have identified a number of targets that require drill testing. A recent gravity survey has complemented the previous ground magnetic survey and a number of iron oxide copper gold (IOCG) type targets have been defined at the Chaparra Project.

27th Dec 2012
*SAMBALAY PROJECT UPDATE ‐ PERU*
● Reconnaissance Exploration at Sambalay identifies new epithermal vein near Sambalay Chico prospect
● Regional ground exploration program to commence January 2013
● Submission for drill permit at Sambalay Project imminent


----------



## prawn_86 (16 January 2013)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

Seems like another one of those micro caps that are happy to keep taking directors wages, but will never get anywhere. Overeas projects especially that are likely to never get off the ground.

How does one get a director role like this?


----------



## springhill (16 January 2013)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*



prawn_86 said:


> Seems like another one of those micro caps that are happy to keep taking directors wages, but will never get anywhere. Overeas projects especially that are likely to never get off the ground.
> 
> How does one get a director role like this?




If you check the 2012 cashflow reports you will see administration expenses for each quarter are $30k, $90k, $30k and $30k. These would be the lowest I have ever seen.

Hardly the stuff of high rollers.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 January 2013)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*



springhill said:


> If you check the 2012 cashflow reports you will see administration expenses for each quarter are $30k, $90k, $30k and $30k. These would be the lowest I have ever seen.
> 
> Hardly the stuff of high rollers.




Yes that is very low actually. Still, be one 5 or 6 different company boards and you could gain a nice salary


----------



## springhill (16 January 2013)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*



prawn_86 said:


> Yes that is very low actually. Still, be one 5 or 6 different company boards and you could gain a nice salary




No argument there prawn, nor or your point of project viability.


----------



## verce (23 July 2015)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

Disclosure: Holding

http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/asxdata/20150520/pdf/01626640.pdf

World class speech separation technology from Curtin University of Technology. 50 combined years of hearing technology development. Curtin partnership will deliver new processing techniques and IP for augmented hearing.

Proprietary technology 100% owned by WAC/Nuheara

Provides functionality with AND without a smart phone! 

Future capabilities for this smart device flagged in presentation :

*Translating languages on the fly 
*Medical and fitness coach prompting through analysing sensors
*Environmental GPS


----------



## Porper (23 July 2015)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*



verce said:


> Disclosure: Holding
> 
> http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/asxdata/20150520/pdf/01626640.pdf
> 
> ...




Still high risk. It's a prototype only. End of 2016 before production...if all goes to plan. Since 2011 this company has lost 95% in value. Just to balance the last post.


----------



## verce (23 July 2015)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*



Porper said:


> Still high risk. It's a prototype only. End of 2016 before production...if all goes to plan. Since 2011 this company has lost 95% in value. Just to balance the last post.




Yeah it was definitely sold down as a mineral explorer.

The reverse takeover was only announced a couple of months ago though. Hence why I consider it undervalued at current levels.

http://www.startupdaily.net/2015/06...-company-list-asx-lets-people-hear-want-hear/


----------



## verce (25 July 2015)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*




A Silicon Valley stock on the ASX. Well worth watching.

Commercialised the world's first global industrial wearable device company - SENSEAR! 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensear

The company has recently established distribution and marketing bases in Europe and the US. They supply to manufacturing, mining, construction, military, law enforcement and entertainment industry customers. Customers include Alcoa, Boeing, Qantas, OneSteel and BHP Billiton.

Revenue of approximately 35 million based on my research.

Disclosure: Holding


----------



## Porper (25 July 2015)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*



verce said:


> Revenue of approximately 35 million based on my research.




Trouble is the market doesn't agree with you...at least not yet.

You appear to be in love with this stock though so good luck. Just don't continually ramp it.


----------



## verce (25 July 2015)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*



Porper said:


> Trouble is the market doesn't agree with you...at least not yet.
> 
> You appear to be in love with this stock though so good luck. Just don't continually ramp it.




Those are revenue figures for Sensear. Nuheara hasn't launched their product yet.


----------



## verce (26 July 2015)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

http://m.theaustralian.com.au/busin...es-can-tune-into/story-e6frg9lo-1227378662868


----------



## verce (26 July 2015)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*

Nuheara’s audio Wearable device aims to provide a best-of-breed technology platform for app developers to deliver voice enabled solutions across a range of consumer driven needs and associated smart devices.

The real benefit of Nuheara is that it plans to give the consumer the control to orchestrate their hearing experience via the Nuheara app and with the tap touch functionality on the Hearable.

The voice-enabled world will soon be a reality. Developers around the world are using Artificial Intelligence
and Voice Recognition technologies to build innovative applications that will power this voice-enabled world.

Nuheara has been accepted into the Wearable World Labs accelerator, the world’s leading connector to
the *Internet of Wearable Things*.

Nuheara also presented at the Wearable World Congress, one of the largest conferences in the world that focuses on Wearable Tech and the *Internet of Things*.

*Like other tech giants ”” from Apple to Google ”” Facebook has an eye on the so-called Internet of Things, a movement that will see computing move well beyond phones and tablets and onto all sorts of other devices.*

http://www.wareable.com/wearable-tech/mergers-acquisitions-the-biggest-wearables-deals-of-2014


----------



## Porper (26 July 2015)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*



verce said:


> Facebook has an eye on the so-called Internet of Things, a movement that will see computing move well beyond phones and tablets and onto all sorts of other devices.
> 
> http://www.wareable.com/wearable-tech/mergers-acquisitions-the-biggest-wearables-deals-of-2014




I see you are ramping the hell out of this on other forums as well. Just taken a look at your last ramps on here.

CDB - Down 95% since you ramped it.

MGZ - Down 48% since you ramped it.

Not a great track record.


----------



## verce (26 July 2015)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*



Porper said:


> I see you are ramping the hell out of this on other forums as well. Just taken a look at your last ramps on here.
> 
> CDB - Down 95% since you ramped it.
> 
> ...




Hi Porper

I talked about MGZ being undervalued back on 9 January 2015.

It was 3.4 cents at the time.

It eventually went to 12 cents, after which it settled back at a much more reasonable 7.5 cents

I think it is quite unfair of you to misrepresent those facts.

As for CDB, I don't have a crystal ball. Can't be right all the time. It did surge up on drill results but unfortunately fell back.

I hope in future you can refrain from being so accusatory. You don't have to read what I link or write if you don't like it. I'm not saying Nuheara will "go to the moon". I consider it very exciting technology and will be holding for the long-term.

Disclosure: Holding


----------



## Porper (26 July 2015)

*Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*



verce said:


> I hope in future you can refrain from being so accusatory.




Last you'll here from me as you are clearly ramping this stock like there is no tomorrow.

Just wanted to point out your last ramps and their dire performances. You are now on ignore by the way.


----------



## System (1 March 2016)

On March 1st, 2016, Wild Acre Metals Limited (WAC) changed its name and ASX code to Nuheara Limited (NUH).


----------



## verce (10 April 2016)

System said:


> On March 1st, 2016, Wild Acre Metals Limited (WAC) changed its name and ASX code to Nuheara Limited (NUH).




Very happy with how this stock is going. Hopefully it will be a solid year for Nuheara after the effort it took to progress the acquisition.

The pre-order campaign is now live, and looking healthy. Media coverage seems to be increasing.

https://igg.me/at/nuheara/x

http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/06/nuheara-wireless-earbuds/

Disclosure: Holding for the long-term


----------



## verce (14 May 2016)

verce said:


> Very happy with how this stock is going. Hopefully it will be a solid year for Nuheara after the effort it took to progress the acquisition.
> 
> The pre-order campaign is now live, and looking healthy. Media coverage seems to be increasing.
> 
> ...




Still going strong and still holding tightly. Potentially manufacturer announcement next week.


Commercial Milestones and Share Price drivers

- Among the upcoming commercial milestones for Nuheara includes the completion of the initial test production run in October/November this year followed by the first shipments to consumers from the current Indiegogo and social media campaign.

- An exciting prospect is the development of a new smart device App that could potentially translate foreign languages in real time, act as a personal sightseeing guide or provide a medical or fitness coach to prompt you based on sensor analysis.

- RM Research anticipates that the recent success with Indiegogo will see ongoing social media (facebook, Twitter, Linked-in and Youtube) campaigns designed to raise the awareness of IQbudsTM ahead of the commercial rollout in early 2017.

- Last but not least, this is not the management teams first rodeo. NUH management, headed by CEO Justin Miller, have an enviable track record of success in this space


Also apparently just listed as the next 10 bagger on Equity Story.


----------



## verce (15 May 2016)

The *Honorable Steven Ciobo, Australia’s Minister for Trade and Investment*, tests the IQbuds™ prototypes with the help of Nuheara Co-founder David Cannington at the opening of the *Australian Landing Pad in San Francisco.*


----------



## verce (16 May 2016)

We're approaching $800,000 AUD in pre-orders from over 70 countries, including: the United States, Australia, Canada, United Kingdom, Japan, Germany, New Zealand, Singapore and Hong Kong.


----------



## verce (30 October 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNoDLqq--QM

There are precious little opportunities on the ASX to invest in early-stage tech companies that have a strong foothold in Silicon Valley.

Disclosure: Still holding


----------



## verce (18 December 2016)

https://www.cta.tech/News/Press-Rel...nds,-Gerzberg-Foundation,-Ice-Mobility-J.aspx

NEWS > PRESS RELEASES

Gibson Brands, Gerzberg Foundation, Ice Mobility Join 2017 CTA Foundation Board of Trustees

Gibson Brands, Gerzberg Foundation, Ice Mobility Join 2017 CTA Foundation Board of Trustees – December 15, 2016 – 
The Consumer Technology Association (CTA)™ Foundation, a national foundation with the mission to link seniors and people with disabilities with technologies to enhance their lives, today announced the election of four new members to its Board of Trustees. The four newly-elected board members confirmed by a unanimous vote of CTA’s Executive Board are Lee Cheng, COO/executive vice president, Gibson Brands; Levy Gerzberg, CEO, Gerzberg Foundation; Denise Gibson, co-founder and chairman, Ice Mobility and Cindy Stevens, senior director of publications, CTA.

“The CTA Foundation is thrilled to welcome our new officers and trustees, as we work to enable greater independence for seniors and people with disabilities through the power of technology,” said Stephen Ewell, executive director, CTA Foundation. “Technology is changing our lives for the better, giving us increased accessibility and independence. The new board members bring years of industry experience and leadership to the table that will help continue our mission to improve and enhance lives.”

The distinguished group of industry executives on the CTA Foundation board will meet throughout the year to strategically fund programs that align with the Foundation’s mission, as well as facilitate dialog among industry, consumers, government, advocacy groups and other key stakeholders. Newly nominated officer positions for 2017-2018 include:

Chair: John Godfrey, Samsung Electronics North America
Vice Chair: Henry Chiarelli, Gibson Brands
Secretary and Treasurer: Cindy Stevens, CTA
Chair Emeritus: Larry Richenstein, Peak Ventures
 Additional members who will continue to serve on the Board of Trustees include:
Matt Ater, VFO 
Adrienne Biddings, Google
*Bruce* *Borenstein*, *NuHeara* 
Michael Brown, CTA 
Scott Burnett, IBM 
Robert Heiblim, BlueSalve
Loyd Ivey, Mitek Electronics and Communications 
Jim Mault, Qualcomm Life 
Mike May, Sendero Group 
John Penney, Starz 
Robin Raskin, Living in Digital Times 
David Rodarte, Changing Velocity 
John Shalam, VOXX International 
George Stepancich, Invisionate
John I. Taylor, LG Electronics USA 
Skip West, MAXSA Innovations



We have a place on the board among LG, Samsung, Qualcomm, IBM, and Google!


----------



## verce (2 January 2017)

*Note "significant agreements with major US retailers to announce early next year" *
*
https://thewest.com.au/technology/tech-man-gets-timing-right-with-smart-buds-ng-b88334451z*


----------



## Kylie9090 (29 October 2017)

Been a while since anyone posted on this Company.  What are people's current thoughts?


----------



## greggles (13 March 2018)

Nuheara Limited outperforming over the last few weeks. I haven't looked too closely at the company's business model but volume has been steadily increasing, as has the share price.

Lots of optimism around NUH at the moment. Around 30 million shares traded in the last half an hour. Some very large orders going through. Share price is up 7.14% to 10.5c. One to watch IMO.


----------



## greggles (16 March 2018)

greggles said:


> One to watch IMO.




Nuheara has announced this morning that it has been registered as an approved supplier to the Australian Government's Hearing Services Program (HSP). In the 2017-18 Federal budget, the HSP was allocated $539 million.

With an aging population this could mean a huge jump in revenue for NUH and the market has reacted positively to the announcement, pushing the share price up to a high of 13.5c. It's currently at 12.5c with more than 62 million shares having changed hands.


----------



## Knobby22 (16 March 2018)

Approved supplier? What does that mean. Doesn't sound like a contract to me.


----------



## greggles (16 March 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> Approved supplier? What does that mean. Doesn't sound like a contract to me.



I read it as meaning that Nuheara's assisted listening devices will be available to those who are eligible for subsidised hearing aids under the government program. Presumably this will lead to higher sales because of the government subsidies. There must be some contractual basis to the arrangement but the announcement didn't appear to go into it.


----------



## thephenom (24 March 2018)

greggles said:


> I read it as meaning that Nuheara's assisted listening devices will be available to those who are eligible for subsidised hearing aids under the government program. Presumably this will lead to higher sales because of the government subsidies. There must be some contractual basis to the arrangement but the announcement didn't appear to go into it.



I took it the same. Customers more likely to buy their products if they are provided a subsidy from the government. 

Wondering why the share price has traded back down to pre announcement levels around 10c? 

Have big expectations for Nuheara over the long term.


----------



## Trav. (2 June 2018)

I have been following Nuheara for a short time and I can see a big future ahead for them and with Nuheara being a WA based company also makes it more interesting for myself to follow.

Recently they have released a number of announcements which appears to be the foundation of a great distribution network and with 2 products released with another due in September 2018 (~3rd QTR) I believe the value of the company is on the up.

Some recent announcements https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/NUH











Products currently released

https://www.nuheara.com/?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=NUH%20Search%20-%20Branded&utm_term=nuheara&utm_content=Nuheara%20IQbuds






And the one that I have my eye on Live IQ - https://www.nuheara.com/liveiq/






Chart wise it appears that it is currently trading sideways and trying to break through the 10 cents resistance. The driver required for this breakthrough might be an announcement reporting the latest sales figures for the IQBuds & IQBuds Boost.






Cheers

Trav

Disclosure- Holding in SMSF and Personal account, DYOR


----------



## greggles (12 June 2018)

Nuheara recently raised $6.0 million at 9.5c a share in a placement that the company said saw strong demand from existing institutional investors. The funds raised will be used to fund an increase in inventory levels of IQbuds BOOST™, an increase in related sales and marketing activities, the mass production and launch of LiveIQ™ and for general working capital.

Since announcing the successful placement on 8 June, NUH has come to life again and is rapidly closing in on its recent high of 14c, which it reached in mid-March. Nice strong moves in the last two trading sessions. It will be interesting to see if it can maintain that momentum and break through 14c.


----------



## Trav. (25 June 2018)

@greggles 14c would be great but NUH is struggling to maintain momentum. The next quarterly report will be interesting as the IQbuds BOOST seem to be getting great reviews and NUH won Best in Show at CE Week NY (technology show)


----------



## greggles (25 June 2018)

Trav. said:


> @greggles 14c would be great but NUH is struggling to maintain momentum. The next quarterly report will be interesting as the IQbuds BOOST seem to be getting great reviews and NUH won Best in Show at CE Week NY (technology show)



Yes, it seems as though NUH is encountering a lot of selling pressure when it makes some gains after good news. If you look at the chart I posted above, every time it has made some decent share price gains the price has retreated fairly quickly as sellers took control. 

I think that only evidence of growing revenue and profit will be able to drive NUH higher without these pullbacks. The market doesn't yet appear to be convinced that they have a sustainable, growing business. As you suggest, perhaps the next quarterly report will help. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Trav. (28 June 2018)

Another update from NUH - https://newswire.iguana2.com/af5f4d...roduction_update_successful_completion_of_EVT

Highlights...


----------



## Trav. (31 August 2018)

August saw the share price drop to a low of 7.1c with nothing but good news from Nuheara. With LiveIQ due to be released soon I expect (hope) the share price will rise to previous highs (or at least 12c).

Also Farjoy increased shareholding to 7.9% which makes them the largest shareholder.


----------



## Trav. (29 September 2018)

Some good announcements this month saw NUH close .4 cps lower for the month.

It appears the market is still waiting on confirmation that the company is selling enough products to be cash flow positive?

Volume has also been extremely low.

I continue to hold and wait for the release of the LiveIQ buds and upcoming quarterly report

*Announcements*

05/09/2018        NUH Appoint ADCO Unlocking Larger US Hearing Health Channel $

*HIGHLIGHTS*

• Nuheara appoints new US based distributor, ADCO Medical Suppliers, for IQbuds™ BOOST.

• ADCO supplies and supports the US hearing healthcare community nationwide.

• ADCO holds significant US Federal Government contracts status under the General Services

Administration (GSA) schedule and direct certification with US Veterans Affairs.

• US Veterans Affairs is the largest single provider of hearing assistance devices in the US.​

06/09/2018        Nuheara receives $146K Export Market Development Grant $

*HIGHLIGHTS*

• Receipt of $73,440 EMDG for 2016FY Export Marketing activities

• Receipt of $72,159 EMDG for 2017FY Export Marketing activities

• Nuheara encourages strong Government policy which retains this incentive​
11/09/2018        NUH appoint ex Samsung VP to key role of Chief Sales Officer

*HIGHLIGHTS*

• Appointment of Mr Philip Newton to the newly created role of Chief Sales Officer.

• Previously Corporate Vice President for Samsung Electronics Australia.

• Extensive global business experience with Samsung, BenQ and Mitsubishi Electric.​

18/09/2018        NUH Strategic Expansion via European Optical Sales Outlets $

*HIGHLIGHTS*

• Nuheara commences 50 store trial of IQbuds BOOST™ with Italian optical chain, Vision Group.

• Vision Group has a total of 2,059 stores representing 20% of total Italian optical market.

• Current Nuheara optical partner Acuitis, launches IQbuds BOOST™ after successfully

introducing IQbuds™ in 66 stores from March 2018.

• Optical stores are strategic in Nuheara hearing healthcare initiatives and expansion.​
20/09/2018        Appendix 3B
20/09/2018        NUH to present at investor open briefings 2 - 9 October 2018
26/09/2018        Annual Report
26/09/2018        Appendix 4G and 2018 Corporate Governance Statement


----------



## Trav. (24 October 2018)

While I am waiting on the quarterly the share price is trending down - (Closed today 7.5c) there is some interest in the below comment found in the October Investor Update. 

Live IQ having possible OEM opportunities (OEM - Original Equipment Manufacturer) seeing that it was expected to be released this quarter but now possibly delayed and this new comment added. Expectation was that the Live IQ would be available for xmas and maybe this is reflected in the SP.






What does it mean? Will they partner with the likes of Apple, Microsoft etc. Investors will be watching with great interest. Well this bloke is $$$


----------



## barney (24 October 2018)

Trav. said:


> Investors will be watching with great interest. Well this bloke is $$$




Hope it goes ok for you @trav ………… The chart looks a little scary but the fact that Tax Dept is happy to give them substantial amounts of R and D cash tax rebate has to be a positive sign …. The August lows of 6.9 cents look like they should be the lows, but who knows.  They have around $8 million in the coffers so a bit of a buffer there in the medium term.


----------



## Trav. (31 October 2018)

NUH smashed today down 15% on the release of their quarterly activities report.

Not enough sales ($200k less than previous qtr) after running out of IQBuds BOOST stock which can be viewed as poor management or a better than expected product setting up the business for the future.

I thouhgt that things were oversold so bought a nice parcel at 6.2cps and waiting for the Live IQ announcement


----------



## barney (31 October 2018)

Trav. said:


> NUH smashed today down 15% on the release of their quarterly activities report.
> 
> Not enough sales ($200k less than previous qtr) after running out of IQBuds BOOST stock which can be viewed as poor management or a better than expected product setting up the business for the future.
> 
> I thouhgt that things were oversold so bought a nice parcel at 6.2cps and waiting for the Live IQ announcement




Ouch ……. no rules in the Spec end of the market …… The good thing is that most large gap ups or downs are often followed by reversals in the opposite direction …. hope it works out well Trav


----------



## Trav. (1 November 2018)

barney said:


> ……. no rules in the Spec end of the market ……




You are not wrong there mate some strange thinking here. Hopefully you are right and it rebounds and I think a good product will always do well regardless of the odd set back.


----------



## barney (1 November 2018)

Trav. said:


> *It appears the market is still waiting on confirmation that the company is selling enough products to be cash flow positive?*




Just had a quick read of their September Quarterly to try and work out the main catalyst for the SP hammering and it seems you hit the nail on the head with your comment above Trav.

In a nut shell the drop in revenue was off the back of "no stock to sell" after the launch last May …. That was a faux pas by management!

The Quarterly indicates the Co is restructuring it's sales strategy with the higher level "Boost" product to be sold at "exclusive" retail outlets, while the general product is still available at normal retail level ……. That raises a few questions as well …. 

It looks like the Co has strategies in place to fix the recent issues, but the market doesn't like uncertainty/inefficiency and are jumping ship.

The current Volume on the sell off is not really that high, but more sellers than buyers means only one direction in the short term unfortunately.  Always painful when you are on the end of a gap down though.

The appointment of former Samsung Vice President Mr Philip Newton is one positive however. Hopefully he can turn things around during the next Quarter.


----------



## Trav. (20 November 2018)

NUH announced a new product to be release in January 2019. IQsream complements the IQbuds BOOST product which is aimed at the hearing impaired market (a much cheaper option to hearing aids with added functionality)

https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/NUH


----------



## Trav. (24 November 2018)

A good week for NUH up ~13% (1.9cps), with additional distribution network added.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181122/pdf/440jh1rxchr5yz.pdf


----------



## Trav. (24 November 2018)

Trav. said:


> up ~13%




sorry about that...closer to 32% for the week


----------



## Trav. (28 November 2018)

Some more *really *positive news for NUH today. As you may have guessed I am pretty heavily invested in this one and in more than one occasion I have doubted my decision to go hard here. I think the product is a winner which is being proved with the latest set out announcements.

* IQbuds BOOST™ has been selected by the United Kingdom’s (UK) National Health Service (NHS), *_*through a formal Tender process, to provide hearing solutions to adults and children with mild to **moderate hearing loss*
_
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181128/pdf/440q1gt3ychcmn.pdf
_



_


----------



## barney (28 November 2018)

Trav. said:


> Some more *really *positive news for NUH today. As you may have guessed I am pretty heavily invested in this one and in more than one occasion I have doubted my decision to go hard here. I think the product is a winner which is being proved with the latest set out announcements.




Collective sigh of relief for you here @Trav. ………. Still heading North today although a bit of profit taking at the highs …… Obviously their new strategies have been well implemented. Lets hops it continues


----------



## Trav. (28 November 2018)

yes @barney looking good. Still a couple of announcements expected with my main focus on the LiveIQ product which will hopefully continue the run up. 

I think 52wk high is 13.5 so not to far off.


----------



## barney (28 November 2018)

Trav. said:


> yes @barney looking good. Still a couple of announcements expected with my main focus on the LiveIQ product which will hopefully continue the run up.
> 
> I think 52wk high is 13.5 so not to far off.




I certainly don't want to be the Devils Advocate on this for you Trav, and to be honest, in the medium term I think today's trading was ok ….. but there were both positives and negatives ….

Large ranging vertical bar closing near its lows is not ideal .. There were obviously a lot of Sellers cashing in their chips … 

The good news is, hopefully the bulk of the distressed Sellers are now out of the Stock, and the Volume at around the mid-high 8 cents now becomes the Base for the Stock to progress from.

I know AMG had a similar spike a while back which I diagnosed as a possible pump and dump at the time. After analysis, that is when I started buying because it looked to have more substance.

I think NUH are likely in a similar boat …. Stale Bulls getting out at the moment is totally normal trading behaviour.   The future of the Co based on todays announcement looks positive however ….. 

Who knows .. if we get a "normal" retracement period for the next couple of weeks, hindsight may well prove this the perfect time to start accumulating the Stock for the longer term …..  

I'm not versed enough in the Stock to know if that's a good plan, but my gut says it should be watched closely …. Their technology seems to be well accepted so lets hope a 5 or 10 bagger of the future for you


----------



## Trav. (28 November 2018)

I agree it was a little disappointing to finish the day at 0.088 but considering the buildup we have had since the 19/11 (0.059) I think prefer the slow and steady approach. I did see elsewhere that the majority of volume was at the 10cps mark so that is one positive.

End of the day I am in the green so will hang in there for that multi bagger 

Cheers


----------



## barney (28 November 2018)

QUOTE="Trav., post: 1004369, member: 73740"]
End of the day *I am in the green* so will hang in there for that multi bagger 

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Pleased to hear that …… 

Lets hope the multi-bagger scenario comes to fruition


----------



## Trav. (1 December 2018)

barney said:


> Large ranging vertical bar closing near its lows is not ideal .. *There were obviously a lot of Sellers cashing in their chips* …




Looks like these were people in the know. 

NUH in trading halt and apparently raising funds at a discount to current SP, so again the poor old mum & dad investors getting screwed again. I am fortunate that I did not buy at the recent highs of 12cps but I am sure many did with the announcement of good news. 

But saying that it is pretty obvious that NUH will continue to need funds to manufacture products probably over the next 12 months as supplying the number of outlets with products is an expensive exercise then waiting on the cash receivables could be 30/60/90 days etc.

Just another reason that you should not fall in love with a stock and to have a clear plan to take profits. I could have walked away with +$20k profit on Wednesday but had no clear plan except that I like the product  I'm sure traders would have taken the money and even looked to reinvest on the retrace as this is not the first time that this has happened.

note - I was hesitant to put in a dollar amount above but putting in a % does not truly indicate the true failure of not having a plan!

3 exit's missed due to being greedy ie. not having a plan, so multiply the missed profit by 3 and that hurts.


----------



## barney (1 December 2018)

Trav. said:


> Just another reason that you should not fall in love with a stock and to have a clear plan to take profits. I could have walked away with +$20k profit on Wednesday but had no clear plan except that I like the product




Appreciate your candor and honesty Trav ...... 

I can assure that you are not alone in having trouble making that decision whether its a Sell or Hold

Plus the Fat Lady may still be just warming up her vocal chords


----------



## Austwide (2 December 2018)

Trav
As someone trying to learn, I am concentrating on buy signals and have never considered a sell plan. 
My sell would be when a trend line is broken. The only sell indicators I have seen are reversal signals
that are more of a pattern than a single day sign.
I guess a bit more study on my side is required.
Sorry for your lost opportunity.
Thanks for your post


----------



## Trav. (2 December 2018)

@Austwide thanks for your reply and as you can see I am learning as well.

Lots of good information available on this site but I have just read step by step trading ebook (link below) then went back and reread pavilion103s thread (link below) and I found it help fill some major flaws in my trading. Obviously still lots of work to go but feeling a little more comfortable today.

Good luck with your trading and just jump in posting as I have found it a very valuable experience instead of just stalking in the background.

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...FjAAegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw26T2haJoS6zAdMHo5C1lnO

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/pavilion103s-live-asx-momentum-setup-trading-thread.29536/


----------



## Trav. (5 December 2018)

So I know that you are probably sick of me posting here in NUH.....but as mentioned previously they have raised some coin  as per extract below

But there is one thing missing for the allocation of funds.......LiveIQ...... what are they going to do here. Release date was this quarter then crickets  ...Hopefully another announcement out soon providing a much needed update.






and I have added a new signature as this company NUH was my elephant now I am chasing rabbits!


----------



## Trav. (17 December 2018)

And another good announcement today, with a trial product range in a UK Specsavers store, then hopefully rolled out into more stores in 2019. 
This ties in nicely with the UK's NHS program (NUH announcement on the 28/11) as Specsavers and Nuheara have supply contracts.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181217/pdf/4418vg5tpgw5r9.pdf


----------



## Trav. (16 January 2019)

Thought that I would update NUH since the CES 2019 has finished and multiple price sensitive announcements have been released since my last post.






First new product IQbuds MAX being released 2nd half 2019 https://www.nuheara.com/iqbuds-max/






Then...Self service app store





and finally IQconnect






unfortunately no real impact on the SP as I believe people are waiting on sales figures in the next quarterly but the next 6 months will be very interesting time for the company.

Cheers


----------



## Miner (1 March 2019)

Trav. said:


> Thought that I would update NUH since the CES 2019 has finished and multiple price sensitive announcements have been released since my last post.
> 
> View attachment 91389
> 
> ...



Thanks, @Trav.  for your regular posting on NUH.  I did not visit this thread prior to putting a tip today. You have already nailed all about NUH.
So to support the reasoning of my tip, I am saying tick all of the above  PLUS company report on 20th Feb that attracted my eyes.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190220/pdf/442rwbrv6jjq1s.pdf says all.
Justin Millar, a director converted 10 million options on 22nd and 25th Feb and spent about $340,000 for nothing? Just after waiting for the announcement of the release of HY 2019.
Can not be so many flukes. If so, I also put my fluke on NUH - there are two options - to be or not to be.


----------



## Miner (11 March 2019)

Substantial shareholder as published.
This could be a quiet investor acquiring this for their superfund with a tactful investment in two lots of $150,000 about over 10 days. Interesting observation if Jamore investment does it continuously so as to lift my March Tip
This is after two directors exercised 500,000 options each @3 cents price.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190227/pdf/44317f5v6dvg09.pdf


----------



## Trav. (31 March 2019)

Some pressure on the SP this week due to the below announcement causing some uncertainty for punters, but SP bounced back later in the week suggesting a little over reaction or strategic buying by those in the know.. lol


----------



## Trav. (4 May 2019)

Looking at my records I have held this stock for over a year and it has gone nowhere. I have been offloading some of my position as I was severally overweight in this stock having fallen in love with it and in turn missed many a opportunity.

Their quarterly was released after hours and did not kick any goals






By the time they finally decide to tell us what is happening with the Live IQ I think that I would have sold out and moved onto something else.


----------



## Miner (22 May 2019)

https://shopau.nuheara.com/products/iqbuds-boost
This product hopefully will make a big Hay Day for the investors after launching on the open market.@$649 (30 days money back) it has multiple functionalities and available only from the company until retailers commence selling middle of June if not earlier.
Contemplating if I should make this my tip for June 18
Disclaimer - Do hold NUH


----------



## Trav. (22 May 2019)

Miner said:


> https://shopau.nuheara.com/products/iqbuds-boost
> This product hopefully will make a big Hay Day for the investors after launching on the open market.@$649 (30 days money back) it has multiple functionalities and available only from the company until retailers commence selling middle of June if not earlier.
> Contemplating if I should make this my tip for June 18
> Disclaimer - Do hold NUH




Yes a frustrating stock this one, so much potential but taking some time to get traction in the market.

In addition to your post I think the new IQStream has some great functionality for those with hearing loss wanting to watch TV without having annoying the neighbours !






_IQstream TV streams crystal clear stereo sound from the TV to your IQbuds™ BOOST so you can listen at the volume you want while others can listen at the volume they prefer._​
** Probably better options out there for the tipping comp...


----------



## Miner (22 May 2019)

Trav. said:


> Yes a frustrating stock this one, so much potential but taking some time to get traction in the market.
> 
> In addition to your post I think the new IQStream has some great functionality for those with hearing loss wanting to watch TV without having annoying the neighbours !
> 
> ...



Good morning mate
I noticed your frustration on NUH.
I see the challenge is their execution and pricing strategy needs improvement. Could be facilitated by a change in leadership and /or acquisition by a competitor like Cohlear. My guess is if Cohlear acquires it,they will cough the loss as one time impairment and abandon the product. That will keep their profit margin healthier with the cash cow : more expensive product.


----------



## Trav. (22 May 2019)

Good morning @Miner  - you could be right there mate, I was hoping that they would also go down the path of LiveIQ for the mainstream population but that market looks saturated now. To tackle only the hearing loss market (which is still sizeable) could leave them open for takeover by one of the big boys so they can manipulate the product pricing.

Market updates are a bit vague in some areas leaving a bit of hope that something is brewing in the background but unless they start turning a profit I cant see them going to far.

Holding for now but looking for an exit. (when I get out I would suggest buying then as I have the magically touch of poor timing  )


----------



## Miner (22 May 2019)

Trav. said:


> Good morning @Miner  - you could be right there mate, I was hoping that they would also go down the path of LiveIQ for the mainstream population but that market looks saturated now. To tackle only the hearing loss market (which is still sizeable) could leave them open for takeover by one of the big boys so they can manipulate the product pricing.
> 
> Market updates are a bit vague in some areas leaving a bit of hope that something is brewing in the background but unless they start turning a profit I cant see them going to far.
> 
> Holding for now but looking for an exit. (when I get out I would suggest buying then as I have the magically touch of poor timing  )



Looks like you and I have similar lucks.
I sold out MIN at $3, A2M at $2, stuck with IRL  and few others. Now holding NUH however to change my luck


----------



## verce (22 May 2019)

verce said:


> *Re: WAC - Wild Acre Metals*
> 
> Disclosure: Holding
> 
> ...




This was a blast from the past! 2015! I still remember the day I stumbled across the presentation for the reverse takeover. Screaming buy.


----------



## Trav. (12 June 2019)

Last week NUH released the following announcement which will be interesting to see if there is any impact to trading on NUH. 

https://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=02112635








Latest daily chart below and if the latest run breaks 8.5c then we might see a decent BO otherwise a retrace back to the 6's for NUH.


----------



## Miner (20 June 2019)

NUH published this today on ASX:
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190620/pdf/445zh0w8wsfxv3.pdf
Market did not react. Why ?
My thoughts are : How much NHS Scotland covers and how many possible users ? Or market was yet to read the report, analyse it and waiting ?


----------



## Trav. (20 June 2019)

Unfortunately this is more of the same. Building a good launching platform but nothing to show for it, and I think that shareholders are waiting to see some increase in sales proving that the business is a profitable one.


----------



## Trav. (25 June 2019)

Oversold on news today ? I think so as people have become impatient ( yes that includes me ) and cutting losses for EOFY ?


----------



## Miner (25 June 2019)

Trav. said:


> Oversold on news today ? I think so as people have become impatient ( yes that includes me ) and cutting losses for EOFY ?
> 
> View attachment 95693



Frankly @Trav. I am in your club. This one has been sliding down constantly.  Why can't it changes gear and from reverse goes to drive gear


----------



## Miner (3 July 2019)

NUH is going to disappoint its holders once again probably dismally once the trading halt ends.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190703/pdf/446bq17h68p4w2.pdf
Against a non binding price of 8.4 cents offer in April  now the closing price was 5.5 cents on 2nd July. I do not want to speculate the price after the market resumes following trading halt.
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/NUH


----------



## Trav. (3 July 2019)

Miner said:


> NUH is going to disappoint its holders once again probably dismally once the trading halt ends.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190703/pdf/446bq17h68p4w2.pdf



Yes another cap raise. 

If only they took the offer for the buy out I am sure that we would have made some money.


----------



## verce (3 July 2019)

Trav. said:


> Yes another cap raise.
> 
> If only they took the offer for the buy out I am sure that we would have made some money.
> 
> View attachment 95882




Yikes. Are we finally going to cross the 1 billion shares on issue threshold?


----------



## Trav. (3 July 2019)

Some interesting details in a follow up announcement today

offer was pretty low ball at $.084 so no wonder they knocked it back.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190703/pdf/446bq17h68p4w2.pdf


----------



## Trav. (4 July 2019)

Some more news on the withdrawn letter of intent 

https://www.afr.com/technology/tech...-84m-bid-for-a-perth-start-up-20190703-p523tq

Once the cap raise is complete and we are back trading it will be interesting to see if this news drives the SP up with a big name like Samsung circling NUH.


----------



## Trav. (4 July 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190704/pdf/446dclh94fxjgz.pdf

*Extract*

_Response to Media Speculation Date – 4 July 2019 – Perth, Australia 

Further it its 25 June and 3 July 2019 announcements and in response to media speculation, Nuheara Limited (ASX: NUH) ("Nuheara") confirms that the party from which Nuheara received an indicative non-binding letter of intent (“LOI”) was Harman International Industries, Incorporated (“Harman”), a subsidiary of Samsung. 

As previously announced, Harman withdrew the LOI and discussions with Harman have ceased. 

The Board notes that it has had no indication that Harman or any other party will present any offer for Nuheara in the future. 

Nuheara will update shareholders of any further developments in accordance with its continuous disclosure obligations._


----------



## Trav. (4 July 2019)

some brands in the audio range from Harman

https://www.harman.com/lifestyle-audio


----------



## Miner (4 July 2019)

Just have seat belts on for a bungee  jump


----------



## Miner (5 July 2019)

Miner said:


> Just have seat belts on for a bungee  jump



https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190705/pdf/446dsh0vsb4nhp.pdf
Here U go - put the brake on and stop acceleration.
Time for me to quit


----------



## Trav. (5 July 2019)

Farjoy continuing to be the source of funds.


----------



## Miner (5 July 2019)

Holy God
Market liked with a north movement. 
Interesting to demonstrate I dont read signals.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 July 2019)

Thanks for an interesting thread, esp Hawks and Miner. 

I believe you guys are being too hard on yourselves. 

Boards such as NUH occasionally feel out of their depth when moving from Tech to having sharks circling as well as dealing with foreign legislation.

The board seem like very talented amateurs who may have employed someone from the Institute Directors to get them out of a spot. In other words get an algorithm and go with it. 

In this case a capital raising. 

I'm totally unimpressed with the chart. 

Don't beat yourselves up and wait for an increase in volume before hopping in again. 

gg


----------



## barney (5 July 2019)

Miner said:


> Time for me to quit




So you are out Miner??   You still in @Trav.? 

I haven't been watching for a while … just wondering whether the recent increase in Volume after the latest down spike might signal the end of the decimation?  I hope so cause its been pretty painful for you guys.   Unfortunately we all have a few losers at times. Just gotta keep swinging.


----------



## Miner (5 July 2019)

barney said:


> So you are out Miner??   You still in @Trav.?
> 
> I haven't been watching for a while … just wondering whether the recent increase in Volume after the latest down spike might signal the end of the decimation?  I hope so cause its been pretty painful for you guys.   Unfortunately we all have a few losers at times. Just gotta keep swinging.



@barney 
I saw market and stayed back. You must be well taught in school where people studied  Merchant of Venice, Othello and alike. I had to find out the relevance of ' decimation' with in Australian language..
I am still holding. Need to research more during weekend. Thanks  @Garpal Gumnut for your posting.


----------



## barney (5 July 2019)

Miner said:


> @barney
> I saw market and stayed back. You must be well taught in school where people studied  Merchant of Venice, Othello and alike. I had to find out the relevance of ' decimation' with in Australian language..
> I am still holding.




To be or not to be Miner 

Actually I am more inclined to watch "Upstart Crow" for my Shakespearean education

So you are still in …… its hard to let go when something misbehaves when it seems it shouldn't. 

Technically the chart doesn't look great, but it also didn't look great the last time it spiked to these levels back in November 2018 … then proceeded to double in price in less than 3 weeks … so there is always hope

More research required on my behalf so will have a squiz over the weekend. Cheers.


----------



## Trav. (5 July 2019)

barney said:


> So you are out Miner??   You still in @Trav.?




@barney yes mate still in. I have been offloading over the last few months but still hold a few to many parcels. I will wait and see what happens over the next few weeks and will look for opportunities to get out as there are better trades out there.

At least the market responded well today and NUH closed @ $0.06. Lucky for the leak of news about Samsung / Harman otherwise we would have been @ $0.05.

Just looked at my buy trade dates and I have been in since 8 Jan 2018 so a bit to long waiting for this to pop.


----------



## Miner (5 July 2019)

barney said:


> To be or not to be Miner
> 
> Actually I am more inclined to watch "Upstart Crow" for my Shakespearean education
> 
> ...



@barney  for a Friday, asx closed, I am a bit digressing towards arts and literature. Being a Miner and of non English speaking please excuse me.
I liked you to catch Shakespeare.
But ironically only yesterday, I was speaking with a smart mid aged engineer with quote 'pound of flesh'. He heard it but did not know full meaning or source of it. Then I took the privilege to explain him  Shylock  Bassanio, Portia story. He was an English man. Back early nineties, I used to quote few proverbs and quotes (as an old habit) from English literature primary Shakespeare and Dickens. The Kalgoorlie people never knew of them. Thankfully I never  quoted Byron, Keats or Shelley. .
Having said that, I am a dumb on charting still. So can not raise finger on others for sure.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 July 2019)

Sorry @Trav. Got your name wrong.







This is a popular Chinese saying mis-interpreted as danger is opportunity by the American self help mob. 

It's true translation is danger at a point of juncture. 

So your reticence and that of @Miner is wise.

gg


----------



## barney (5 July 2019)

Trav. said:


> @barney yes mate still in.




Sometimes the market can be a total frustration for sure. Hopefully the low spike has been a bit of an over reaction!


----------



## barney (5 July 2019)

Miner said:


> I liked you to catch Shakespeare.





[COLOR=#000000]A good friend of mine is also a Shakespeare nut.  You and he would no doubt have a great chinwag about the Bard … methinks      :D  [/COLOR]
I have no idea why this post is in Bold, but I cant fix it lol
And now its also green …… I've got to stop taking those pills


----------



## barney (5 July 2019)

Logged off and back in  … lets see if the gremlins are fixed lol


Apparently so lol...


----------



## Miner (5 July 2019)

barney said:


> Logged off and back in  … lets see if the gremlins are fixed lol
> 
> 
> Apparently so lol...



@barney - the message was simple. Time to go to pub on a lovely Friday   . I am going in an hour's time . It is 435 PM WST


----------



## rnr (5 July 2019)

barney said:


> Technically the chart doesn't look great, but it also didn't look great the last time it spiked to these levels back in November 2018 … then proceeded to double in price in less than 3 weeks … so there is always hope
> 
> More research required on my behalf so will have a squiz over the weekend. Cheers.
> View attachment 95951




Hey barney,

Check out the chart below....No More Gaps certainly takes care of some problems!


----------



## Trav. (5 July 2019)

@rnr  I think we must have used the triple pack for that


----------



## Trav. (13 July 2019)

Another seemingly positive announcement by NUH that did not do much for the SP. I still believe that SH want to see the companies sales increase and as I previously mentioned they have announced a number of these partnerships / agreements around the world but are not cash flow positive.






https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190712/pdf/446kz9y7chb5kz.pdf


----------



## Trav. (14 August 2019)

hopefully this lights a fire under NUH's SP, as I bought back in on the 5/8 @ 3.4c 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190814/pdf/447g99pv48hp41.pdf


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 August 2019)

Trav. said:


> hopefully this lights a fire under NUH's SP, as I bought back in on the 5/8 @ 3.4c



No luck so far sorry, currently sitting on its low at 2.6c so no turnaround thus far.


----------



## barney (30 August 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> No luck so far sorry, currently sitting on its low at 2.6c so no turnaround thus far.



Yeah, Specland is a tough place to reside at times … you still in @Trav.


----------



## Trav. (30 August 2019)

barney said:


> Yeah, Specland is a tough place to reside at times … you still in @Trav.



Yes mate, still holding a smallish parcel. I think that it is oversold but as I have said before they need to increase sales which appears to be an issue for them. I still think the products are fine and I would purchase myself if I had hearing issues. 

Time will tell but as a trader I should have exited a long time ago and not fallen for the story.


----------



## Trav. (30 August 2019)

actually I am surprised that the SP hasn't dropped more today after this announcement, but probably already factored in by the people in the know.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190830/pdf/4481hsfb4lq4fg.pdf


----------



## Miner (30 August 2019)

Trav. said:


> actually I am surprised that the SP hasn't dropped more today after this announcement, but probably already factored in by the people in the know.
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190830/pdf/4481hsfb4lq4fg.pdf



Unfortunately I did and can not think of exiting with the fear of actual losses than paper losses.
This is going to be my GID and IRL.


----------



## Miner (16 October 2019)

NUH rose by 15% end of today.
ASX issued a lame-duck notice today after watching increase by 12.9, 14.3 and then 15% today. Volume was 14 mil shares today,  double the amount on Friday which was double the volume on Thursday. Of course, NUH said - dunno anything.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191015/pdf/449jfnzppnpvbp.pdf
Is there anything really? @Trav. has been quite regular on this thread - he is also quiet !!
What do the charts say on this volume and trend?
I was at rock bottom with my holding and even after a 50% increase in prices, my NUH holding is still in the red.
It was on the bottom of the drawer and still unable to sell it on the emotional ground to get the paper loss in real loss.
*NUH *
*Code* * Last* *$+/-* *% Chg* *Bid* *Offer* *Open* *High* *Low* *Volume* *Options* *Warrants & Structured Products* *Chart* *Status* *Announcements
NUH* 0.046  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.006*15%*  0.046 0.047 0.041 0.048 0.040 14,803,177
14/10/2019 0.040 14.286% 0.040 0.036 7,002,909
11/10/2019 0.035 12.903% 0.035 0.031 3,590,534
10/10/2019 0.031 0% 0.033 0.031 872,934
09/10/2019 0.031 0% 0.033 0.031 930,338
08/10/2019 0.031 -6.061% 0.032 0.031 1,563,445


----------



## barney (16 October 2019)

Miner said:


> What do the charts say on this volume and trend?




Heading in the right direction at least Miner.  Probably expect an Inside day today and if no further news it should form another range in the short term which is all good.  If the range remains tight I'd be expecting further rises given the Volume over the last few days.

I note they had a cap raise back in July at 5 cents so logically that could be a resistance point on the way up … If it springboards 5 cents, it might move quickly initially but I'd be watching for Selling into that if it does.


----------



## jonnycage (25 May 2020)

showed up on my radar of late.   IQbuds2 possible game changer


----------



## Trav. (13 July 2020)

NUH showing some life, price query from the ASX as well.

I love the products and the home grown company but cost me a few bucks and lesson learnt, but go NUH and look after those long suffering share holders

not held


----------



## joeno (15 July 2020)

this week's price action just a reaction to being over-sold last few months? no news so to speak which should increase the value of stock 4x.

I auto-sold a bunch at 0.04. Have half holdings left


----------



## jonnycage (28 August 2020)

Nuheara partners with HP
27 August 2020 – Perth Australia
Nuheara Limited (ASX: NUH) (Company or Nuheara), transforming the way people hear by creating
smart hearing solutions that are accessible and affordable, is pleased to announce a collaboration
agreement with multinational technology company HP Inc (NYSE: HPQ) (HP).
The collaboration will see Nuheara co-develop new audio experiences for HP and its customers. Phase
1 of an expected multi-phased arrangement is a services-based Scope of Work valued at US$1.2M
(AUD$1.7M). These works will commence immediately.


----------



## jonnycage (30 October 2020)

Strong 1st Quarter

Highlights:



Invoiced quarterly revenue up 543% on same period last year: FY21 Q1 total also exceeds total FY20-revenue by 103%.
Increased diversification of income streams: Invoiced $1.8m in Product (Nuheara branded products) and $1.7m in Services (OEM/HP).
New orders of 2,111 units for the quarter. Q1 is seasonally the smallest retail quarter of the year, plus reduced Direct To Consumer (DTC) marketing spend to focus on clearing backorders.
Increase in Average Sales Price (ASP) to $417 for IQbuds2 MAX orders: Sales momentum maintained with lower levels of discounting during the Quarter, resulting in increased margin.
DTC Return on Advertising Spend (ROAS) for the quarter was marginally down at 1.74x. Expected to improve in Q2 as backorder diminished and shipping times reduce towards Ship On Order.
FY21 Q1 cash receipts were up 18% ($532K) on same period last year. Reflects positive momentum in DTC despite lower marketing spend.
Strong orderbook entering Q2: $1.05m IQbuds2 MAX plus $2.0m Services1 (HP OEM)


----------



## jonnycage (30 November 2020)

Heading into Christmas buying season with some momentum


----------



## jonnycage (1 January 2021)

Nuheara (NUH) has signed a three-year manufacture and supply agreement with American information technology giant HP
The first product to be supplied under the agreement will be a HP-branded True Wireless Earbud and charging case
This product will use Nuheara's own intellectual property and carry its branding
Shipment of the product is on schedule to occur from January to March in 2021
Coinciding with this agreement is the announcement of an $11.5 million placement, with the funds to be used to manufacture products under the HP partnership


----------



## Miner (22 May 2021)




----------



## galumay (22 May 2021)

Still an unprofitable company burning piles of cash, even with the cap raising last Q they only have enough cash to survive about 18 months at current burn rates. Looking back over the years its been on this path for a long time. Sometimes good ideas are not good businesses!


----------



## Miner (22 May 2021)

galumay said:


> Still an unprofitable company burning piles of cash, even with the cap raising last Q they only have enough cash to survive about 18 months at current burn rates. Looking back over the years its been on this path for a long time. Sometimes good ideas are not good businesses!



@galumay  - 100 pc right.
"Sometimes good ideas are not good businesses!" - unless they are backed by good execution plans and leaders to execute them.
Commercial applications are the key success of all good ideas- that's why we often see ABC inventor programs - great ideas to see on TV but how many they got implemented.
I am however hopeful NUH will rise from the ash (DNH) but do not know how AUA will fit with the race.
If I own COH and in the board of COH, then one of the goals will be to see none of the NUH and AUA be successful, so as my cash cow does not get killed. That was the same way ethanol mixed petrol got too expensive than petrol. 
There must be some strategies to make the billion-dollar companies be so successful.  If I knew, then no one would find me on ASF forum


----------



## galumay (22 May 2021)

Honestly, I doubt COH even know NUH & AUA exist!



Miner said:


> There must be some strategies to make the billion-dollar companies be so successful.




FCF +'ve -> Profit -> Growth -> ROIIC -> Good capital allocation, competent management. Too many people think you have to identify them really early, before its obvious. I tend to think as long as you dont over pay too much, better to wait until its clear they are investible. My hit rate improved greatly once I stopped trying to find the next great business before everyone else.


----------



## Miner (22 May 2021)

galumay said:


> Honestly, I doubt COH even know NUH & AUA exist!
> 
> 
> 
> FCF +'ve -> Profit -> Growth -> ROIIC -> Good capital allocation, competent management. Too many people think you have to identify them really early, before its obvious. I tend to think as long as you dont over pay too much, better to wait until its clear they are investible. My hit rate improved greatly once I stopped trying to find the next great business before everyone else.



 
Your strategy pretty much aligned with what Freeport,  BHP, and Rio do - they do not believe to be Columbus but then with solid strength, overpass those harbingers.
Good stuff


----------



## Maelinar (17 May 2022)

Anybody been watching NUH ? +1000% and I'm watching tumbleweeds in my news feeds


----------



## Rabbithop (17 May 2022)

Maelinar said:


> Anybody been watching NUH ? +1000% and I'm watching tumbleweeds in my news feeds



I am a shareholder from day 1 n have given up watching it.


----------



## Maelinar (17 May 2022)

Ouch... I didn't have the nerve to stick with it but I managed to pull a few quid before the latest jump anyway. Here's hoping it will continue to climb


----------

